# The Dragon Lodge, The Peak, Hong Kong, August 2015



## HughieD (Sep 20, 2015)

This is perhaps one of the most amazing locations I’ve ever explored. The so-called Dragon Lodge lies off a small road that contours around the top of the Peak on Hong Kong Island. Built before World War II, the place has a chequered history. Apparently the original owner went bankrupt while the second owner died in the house. After that the Japanese occupied the property and rumour has it that they decapitated several Catholic nuns in the front garden. A couple of decades later in the late 60s, the property became victim of a ‘pump and dump' scheme. It was last purchased in 2004 for a staggering HK$76 million (about £5.5m). 

There is a belief by some that, given the house’s history, the place is haunted. A former resident who lived at the Lodge in the 1970s recalled seeing a ghost child and hearing her crying. She wrote on her blog “there was something very sorrowful about the child as she seemed to be asking for help”. The house has been on the market a number of times and at one stage was being redeveloped. However the restoration stopped and the lodge again finds itself abandoned. Here’s a picture of what it looked like during the height of its restoration – gives you a good idea of how grand this place was and how grand it could be again if someone bought it and did it up.


Dragon Lodge by HughieDW, on Flickr

Really enjoyed this explore. Took the railway up the Peak then set off on the Harlech Road Fitness Trail to reach my destination. A big up to the guys at HK Urbex for the head’s up on this place. Didn’t manage to meet up with them for an explore but was good to make contact with them Check their site out here: 

HK Urbex on Facebook

On with the pictures.

Ah-ha…I spy my quarry:


img1474 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Quick recce and we’re in. Down the stairs we go:


img1469 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the welcoming committee is….a chair!


img1440 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Slap me on the patio….


img1444 by HughieDW, on Flickr

That is one helluva view:


img1451 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Over-arch…


img1442 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Classy joint this one…just check these externals out:


img1445 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1466 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1465 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1467 by HughieDW, on Flickr

OK, let’s go in…


img1464 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Not too sure what this is all about:


img1449 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Ceiling needs some work:


img1452 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Bit of parquet flooring? Don’t mind if I do.


img1454 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Nice bit of marble too. And crap graff.


img1453 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Moving up stairs. 


img1460 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the bed’s ready:


img1456 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Here’s the bathroom:


img1457 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Back outside and I spy a conservatory:


img1462 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Quite spacious it is:


img1470 by HughieDW, on Flickr

At last, some half decent graff:


img1438 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Bye bye Dragon lodge. One last quick look at THAT view:


img1472 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Conrad (Sep 20, 2015)

What a grand place going to waste, at least someone is appreciating the view tho.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 20, 2015)

Nice post. Dereliction isn't too bad in this house, a tidy up in the garden, a few repairs in the house, some paint and it will make a nice holiday home for someone.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 21, 2015)

Konrad said:


> What a grand place going to waste, at least someone is appreciating the view tho.



Ha ha...I certainly did Konrad! 



Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice post. Dereliction isn't too bad in this house, a tidy up in the garden, a few repairs in the house, some paint and it will make a nice holiday home for someone.



I know what you mean. The roof is new so the place is relatively dryish. Although there's some graffiti the windows are intact and the place hasn't been trashed. Weird that such an expensive property has just been left there.


----------



## Rubex (Sep 21, 2015)

Lovely photos HughieD  and what amazing views! You must have really enjoyed your time there!


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 21, 2015)

Wow! What a good post, it has a a real Empire of the Sun feel about it.


----------



## ironsky (Sep 21, 2015)

If the house ever goes on Ebay I will buy it! Seriously though what a nice house and that view looks nice. Nice pics.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 21, 2015)

Sludden said:


> Wow! What a good post, it has a a real Empire of the Sun feel about it.



Cheers Sludden...and yes it has hasn't it?



Rubex said:


> Lovely photos HughieD  and what amazing views! You must have really enjoyed your time there!



Thank you Rubex. I certainly did. Definitely recommend HK. 



ironsky said:


> If the house ever goes on Ebay I will buy it! Seriously though what a nice house and that view looks nice. Nice pics.



Let's have that for the DP's Asia HQ hey?


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 22, 2015)

What a place, this is my fave one yet! 
What a view! I love that the fragile looking glass lampshades are still mint in a graff'ed up room! 
Excellent set, thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 22, 2015)

What a lovely place I want it!! Smashing set of shots thank you.


----------



## Locksley (Sep 23, 2015)

For God's sake Kate, give that man his Gameboy back!


Super pics mate.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 23, 2015)

Locksley said:


> For God's sake Kate, give that man his Gameboy back!
> 
> Super pics mate.



Lol - most 'off the wall' graff ever. Cheers Locksley...


----------



## B7TMW (Sep 23, 2015)

I was only up the Peak last month! Wish I'd know about this one.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 23, 2015)

B7TMW said:


> I was only up the Peak last month! Wish I'd know about this one.



There are a couple of other places nearby that I only found out about afterwards too...


----------

